# New Style Headset Merckx?



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

I am thinking about getting the 2004 Merckx Leader but it has the new style headset any opinions on these? I kind of prefer the traditional style because they have been reliable. Also any opinions on the frame there are no reviews posted yet. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. I prefer the old style as well and don't see a point in integrated systems, but they work. Besides, he's not using the system which uses the frame as the headset cups. Eddy wouldn't put something which wasn't reliable on his bikes. Now that may seem like a suck-up statement, but really, he's slow to move on new technology.


----------

